# Accessible Door Handle



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 6, 2014)

All, would you allow this as an exterior door handle, there are several different types of handles out there and this has me concerned due to sharpness of edges. Thanks

View attachment 2095


View attachment 2095


/monthly_2014_08/handle.jpg.333dabef720a678b31e619c96873d4f5.jpg


----------



## steveray (Aug 6, 2014)

As a push/pull....most likely....as a panic...No....You said exterior....nevermind about panic....Nothing in the code about sharpness that I am aware of....


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2014)

Not an Ada person , but to pull open a door with it, don't you have to pull it a great distance??

Would that meet other Ada requirements????


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 6, 2014)

I know it does not work for panic, the occupant load is under 50, as cda said it is a pull into the interior of the space.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't have a problem with it for less than 50 occ.'s.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 6, 2014)

Appears similar to some hospital room hardware, however the word "Pull" implies that without fingers how would you "pull" it?


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2014)

ADAguy said:
			
		

> Appears similar to some hospital room hardware, however the word "Pull" implies that without fingers how would you "pull" it?


You can ask the same question of other door hardware


----------



## steveray (Aug 6, 2014)

To put it bluntly...hook it with your nub....Like CDA it would not be any different than a lever action set....


----------



## Frank (Aug 6, 2014)

IF you can open it with closed fist, forearm, or elbow it passes.


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2014)

steveray said:
			
		

> To put it bluntly...hook it with your nub....Like CDA it would not be any different than a lever action set....


I was thinking the opposite way, there is other hardware that everyone may not be able to operate


----------



## steveray (Aug 6, 2014)

There will always be hardware that someone will not be able to operate or unwilling to...If I lose both of my arms, I am NOT opening the public bathroom door with my mouth.......maybe at home....


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 6, 2014)

Thanks for your replies, I am going to have him knock down the sharp edges as that handle almost cut my hand when I used it, but will allow it as installed


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2014)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> Thanks for your replies, I am going to have him knock down the sharp edges as that handle almost cut my hand when I used it, but will allow it as installed


put it is on the exterior side of the door???

Door guru is on vaction, would like to hear the guru's opinion.


----------



## ADAguy (Aug 6, 2014)

Please provide the maufacturers name?


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 6, 2014)

cda, it is an exterior door with the pull handle on the inside, the door also swings in. will post manufactures name tomorrow as I do not have it handy right now. whether it is this handle or a bar handle, you still have to pull it. My biggest concern with this one was the fact that it almost cut my hand when trying it out. If I were disabled with say a stub hand, I would not want to get cut up by the thing


----------



## cda (Aug 6, 2014)

here is one

http://www.doorworx.com/Storefront_Paddle.html

http://www.allaboutdoors.com/article_info.php?articles_id=136


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 6, 2014)

That be it. Thanks cda


----------



## mark handler (Aug 6, 2014)

Can it be operated with a closed fist?

I do not know if you can.get a fist behind it


----------



## mark handler (Aug 6, 2014)

Texas does not allow them


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 6, 2014)

Mark, yes you can get a closed fist behind it, I tried several different ways of opening it


----------



## mark handler (Aug 6, 2014)

Chad Pasquini said:
			
		

> Mark, yes you can get a closed fist behind it, I tried several different ways of opening it


Then its good, except in Texas


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Aug 6, 2014)

all my exes live in Texas, that's why I hang my hat in California


----------

